# JBurg Housing



## Yoshi (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi All

Ozzie male moving from Perth to JBurg in around mid October for minimum of two years. Looking for advice on a good area to live within about 30min drive from my work place in Edenvale. 
Any ideas and thoughts greatly appreciated.

Cheers
Darren


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Edenvale itself, Thornhill Estate at Modderfontein,Bedfordview, stay away from Bucleuch/Bramley areas, if you go to Sandton/Woodmead/Paulshof/Rivonia/Midrand you will spend more time in a car then you will working.


----------



## Thatch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

Go to Edenvale it self, I think.

Good luck


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Yoshi said:


> Hi All
> 
> Ozzie male moving from Perth to JBurg in around mid October for minimum of two years. Looking for advice on a good area to live within about 30min drive from my work place in Edenvale.
> Any ideas and thoughts greatly appreciated.
> ...


Edenvale ofcourse


----------



## Rainerj (Oct 25, 2008)

Yoshi said:


> Hi All
> 
> Ozzie male moving from Perth to JBurg in around mid October for minimum of two years. Looking for advice on a good area to live within about 30min drive from my work place in Edenvale.
> Any ideas and thoughts greatly appreciated.
> ...



Hi Darren

Do you want to buy or rent? And what will you be able to afford? 

Regards!
Rainer


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi Rainer

Was only planning on renting - I guess about 10000 Rand Per Month if thats at all realistic.

Cheers
Darren


----------



## Thatch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> Hi Rainer
> 
> Was only planning on renting - I guess about 10000 Rand Per Month if thats at all realistic.
> 
> ...


Look at Accommodation South Africa - Hotels, tourism, travel South Africa or sleeping-out.co.za. There are there also nice accomodations to rent for two years. And you can make a deal with them.

good luck


----------



## bryan buys (Sep 27, 2008)

www privateproperty.co.za

this should give you a very good idea of price and location 

try it 


bryan buys


----------



## Rainerj (Oct 25, 2008)

*Housing*



Yoshi said:


> Hi Rainer
> 
> Was only planning on renting - I guess about 10000 Rand Per Month if thats at all realistic.
> 
> ...


I'm building a new house in Clearwater Estate (Clearwater-estate.co.za) and it's almost finished. If you want some pics I can send you, and it's very close to Edenvale (about 15km). Really nice and secure area, you'll love it! I'm thinking of renting it out on a long lease, so let me know if you would be interested...it's about in your budget.

Regards!
Rainer


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi Rainer

Sorry for not responding earlier have been snowed under with work. The estate sounds pretty impressive, can you e-mail any info you have, bedrooms, bathrooms, garage etc and what sort or price are you asking for rent? And approximately when will it be available? 
Do you have an email address I can contact you on?

Cheers
Darren


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Check out on property24.co.za


----------

